# Order Placed!



## Allan (1/4/14)

After lots of reading and good advice from my fellow Vapers my order for my mPT3 and Ego C Variable battery placed and now the anxious wait for delivery.

I hope this isn't the start to another expensive addiction!

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Allan said:


> I hope this isn't the start to another expensive addiction!



Pretty much, you are doomed, just like the rest of us!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro (1/4/14)

Totally agree. Is gonna get more exciting the more u develop .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Frenzy (1/4/14)

We started off about 3 months ago and we just couldn't help ourselves. It is indeed an addiction, but way better than stinkies... You definately can't modify your stinkie like you can modify your vape  Soo much fun!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

welcome to the dark side, where the only light is the one emminating from your coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Allan (1/4/14)

Thanks guys. I hope it will be a big improvement on the Twisp. 15 days stinky free and dont want to lose momentum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Evil (1/4/14)

Allan said:


> Thanks guys. I hope it will be a big improvement on the Twisp. 15 days stinky free and dont want to lose momentum.



It will be a GI-NORMOUS difference Allan, for me it definitely was. The first 15 days was the hardest after i let go from the analogs. 

You doing well, just hang in there. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (1/4/14)

Allan said:


> Thanks guys. I hope it will be a big improvement on the Twisp. 15 days stinky free and dont want to lose momentum.


15 days, no worries, you are past the hardest point already. Now that you get 'momentum' with your next purchase, the bug bites big time and it just keeps going. After 2 months you won't even be looking back, just forward. You will even start to comment on how bad stinky suckers, truly....STINK. 

The smell of someone peeling an orange from across the room, is like being deaf for 40 years and then all of a sudden hearing again. The taste of things like 'Malva Pudding', 'Lindt Chocolate', 'Apple Pie, with cream", etc etc, is out of this world. The best thing about vaping(well, 1 of them) is that you do not really pick up weight because when you vape, you also drink a lot of liquids, these liquids dissolve the fatty acids, you become more active, less lethargic(caused by carcinogens in stinkies), and, well, you will see. The benefits of persevering with vaping far outweigh the slight cravings for the first 2 weeks. Don't give up, don't surrender.

Like me, I take it you just threw the stinkies away and said, "This is it, lets Dooooo iiiiiiit." Good one bro, you WILL succeed and after a while you will even forget you used to do those stinkies.

Yes, it is an addiction, but not a medical 'Addiction' in the sense that it is love for a new cleaner lifestyle you become addicted to, well, you literally become addicted to life itself, on the other side of smoking. 

More than that, you are an inspiration to others, and through your determination, others will also prosper. That is just good Karma. Good on ya bro, keep going, drop me a pm if ya got any questions, not that I know all, I just know maybe we can help each other, as former cancer addicts.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Die Kriek (1/4/14)

Wow @Chop007 that was some speech! Any doubts I may have had about crossing over is gone now!!

@Allan, good luck bud. Great to read other people's success, especially the newcomers who I can follow from the start. Just makes me more determined to let go of the stinkies myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Chop007 said:


> 15 days, no worries, you are past the hardest point already. Now that you get 'momentum' with your next purchase, the bug bites big time and it just keeps going. After 2 months you won't even be looking back, just forward. You will even start to comment on how bad stinky suckers, truly....STINK.
> 
> The smell of someone peeling an orange from across the room, is like being deaf for 40 years and then all of a sudden hearing again. The taste of things like 'Malva Pudding', 'Lindt Chocolate', 'Apple Pie, with cream", etc etc, is out of this world. The best thing about vaping(well, 1 of them) is that you do not really pick up weight because when you vape, you also drink a lot of liquids, these liquids dissolve the fatty acids, you become more active, less lethargic(caused by carcinogens in stinkies), and, well, you will see. The benefits of persevering with vaping far outweigh the slight cravings for the first 2 weeks. Don't give up, don't surrender.
> 
> ...



A philosopher of note indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

Allan said:


> After lots of reading and good advice from my fellow Vapers my order for my mPT3 and Ego C Variable battery placed and now the anxious wait for delivery.
> 
> I hope this isn't the start to another expensive addiction!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys.




Good luck @Allan - let us know how it goes and progresses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (2/4/14)

Silver said:


> Good luck @Allan - let us know how it goes and progresses!



Willing the delivery guys to make haste!!


----------



## Allan (2/4/14)

Chop007 said:


> 15 days, no worries, you are past the hardest point already. Now that you get 'momentum' with your next purchase, the bug bites big time and it just keeps going. After 2 months you won't even be looking back, just forward. You will even start to comment on how bad stinky suckers, truly....STINK.
> 
> The smell of someone peeling an orange from across the room, is like being deaf for 40 years and then all of a sudden hearing again. The taste of things like 'Malva Pudding', 'Lindt Chocolate', 'Apple Pie, with cream", etc etc, is out of this world. The best thing about vaping(well, 1 of them) is that you do not really pick up weight because when you vape, you also drink a lot of liquids, these liquids dissolve the fatty acids, you become more active, less lethargic(caused by carcinogens in stinkies), and, well, you will see. The benefits of persevering with vaping far outweigh the slight cravings for the first 2 weeks. Don't give up, don't surrender.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement.

I bought my Twisp on Tuesday and had my last cig by the Sunday. By then the taste was awful and I was more than ready to call it a day.

Very honestly if I had known how easy it was to give up by vaping I would have done it many years ago. I honestly don't know why there are so many smokers who are skeptical about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

I think its because the first devices on the market were really underpowered, unreliable and underperforming.

I tried an Njoy many years back, and it put me off trying again for about two years. Yes it really is much easier than people think

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

My first experience was with a Lung Buddy which was extremely popular for a while, but terrible in comparison to what is available now. Everyone I knew who bought a set used them for a week tops.


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Can't stand that name lung buddy. Ewwww 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

